

The Rise of the Facebook Truthers - sanatgersappa
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2014/02/facebook_truthers_journalists_will_believe_anything_and_everything_about.single.html

======
gnicholas
The author claims that FB is being accused of "implausible conspiracy
theories", but the accusations are neither implausible nor conspiratorial (nor
"outlandish", as he describes them elsewhere).

They are accused of hurting non-advertisers in order to encourage advertising
(which Yelp and many other companies have been accused of) and allowing
click/like-fraud to inflate numbers to the detriment of customers (which
Google and others have been accused of).

Neither of these accusations comes as much of a surprise, and they are both
consistent with FB's past behavior (such as decreasing the reach of a page's
posts in a way that encourages Promoted Posts).

